# LTC issue



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

I live and work in another town. There has recently been some debate on whether or not I can renew my LTC with the department I work for(where it will be free) or with the town I live in.

From my research it seems like I must obtain my renewal from the town I reside in. Does anyone know of any loopholes or ways that I can get my LTC issued from the department I work for so that I do not have to pay for it?


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

According to Chief Ronald Glidden of Lee, MA. Most department heads are just licensing them in the town where they work anyways. We actually have apolicy that states you MUST be licensed here. It also allows for more control over you by you dept. Because calling your home town dept. and saying you refused an order by one of your bosses, so they need to suspend your license would most likely be laughed at. However, if your dept. controls your license, then they own you across the board.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Do you have any case law or statute that relates to this policy?


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Some chiefs are still issuing to employees, but they have no statutory authority to do so. Statute is clear: must be a resident or a business owner in the town in order to get a LTC in that town. I think that some of them are taking this leap: If my officers can carry on their badge and I have the ability to suspend that right, I have the authority to issue them a license. I think it is just a matter of time before someone gets jammed up for issuing to non-resident employees without statutory authority to do so....Personally, the law should be amended to give that authority. It only makes sense...but then again, this is the great Commonwealth.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Our city solicitor apparently decided that our chief can issue/renew LTC's for non-residents, because I just applied to renew mine, and I don't live in Quincy.

Mikemac.....it's $100 now, but our contract provides for a fee waiver and/or reimbursement.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's the issue, there is language that says a person can be renewed in the town they live or in the town where they have a business. Several CLEO's have extended that "where you have a business as in business owner" to mean where someone works. This has been done in many cases for non-leo's as well. It happens all the time with security guards and such. 

That being said..most of the time if issued in from the department you work for, it's free (in fact some towns have adopted a local option to make something that has no real statutory backing free) Silly ain't it.

Now that all being said the fee is $25 (of which $12.50 is an illegal fee ) for non leo's the fee is $100 of which $50 is an illegal fee....sooooooo since there are illegal fees doesn't make sense that CLEO's can issue LTC's to the people that work for them? Not really but it's such a bullshit type of set up it's stupid. 

End all CLEO's should be able to issue for their officers, all leo's shold pay no more than $12.50 but that would make too much sense.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

State law, not local option. Some towns have adopted a local option of $0

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/140-131.htm

For law enforcement officials, or local, state, or federal government entities acting on their behalf, the fee for the application shall be set at $25, which shall be payable to the licensing authority and shall not be prorated or refunded in case of revocation or denial. The licensing authority shall retain $12.50 of the fee, *and $12.50 of the fee shall be deposited into the general fund of the commonwealth* <- this is the illegal part.



mikemac64 said:


> I was told by the Chief in the town I work, and the Deputy Chief in my town of residence, they are only charging $25.00 for cops. This may be a town by town decision. I did not inquire that deeply. I was charged only $25.00. I can only infer that the town(s) is/are eating the portion of the fee split which the town receives.
> 
> Either way, I was only charged $25.00. PM or email me for the towns involved (for those who don't already know).
> 
> My town does not require an LTC to carry.


----------

